# best brand for gtx 570



## game-freak (Apr 1, 2011)

i am planing to buy a gtx 570 wanted to know which is the best gtx 570 brand available and at what price


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 1, 2011)

Look for msi or zotac.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 1, 2011)

asus DCUII or msi TWIN FROZR II


----------



## game-freak (Apr 1, 2011)

plz state the prices also 
@coolgame asus gtx 570 DCII is for 25000 thats too expensive


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 1, 2011)

msi 570 is around 18k...
zotac is around 20-21k...

msi is best...go for that..

[url="*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images.tpl&product_id=934&category_id=34&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=92]*MSI N570GTX 1280MB @18.7k*[/url]


----------



## game-freak (Apr 1, 2011)

no stock fans plz

any idea how much will a msi gtx 570 twin frozr oc cost


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 1, 2011)

game-freak said:


> no stock fans plz
> 
> any idea how much will a msi gtx 570 twin frozr oc cost



around the same prolly...msi haven't exactly charged extra for its twin frozr II variants of the nvidia cards..

dunno about the availability of 570 twin frozr II...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

I think you should prefer Zotac.....they are a good brand....and most of their cards are factory overclocked...


MSI is also great, 

If Zotac costs 2-3 k more than I think MSI is way to go.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

I wud have suggested Sapphire but its Nvidia so go for MSI or ASUS


----------



## coolgame (Apr 1, 2011)

+1 msi.it all comes down to looks.because the 570 is not a great ocing card and the stock cooler is quiet as well


----------



## himangshu (Apr 1, 2011)

Zotac or MSI.

If u want it at a low price then i wud prefer MSI.

Do post the pics after u have brought it!


----------

